# Trying to Match This... Technique Thoughts?



## john-m78 (Feb 26, 2021)

It's like a long-drawn knockdown. Maybe troweled randomly with 1/2" trowel, then knocked down? If you've done this look before, I'd appreciate any insights! Thank you.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

john-m78 said:


> It's like a long-drawn knockdown. Maybe troweled randomly with 1/2" trowel, then knocked down? If you've done this look before, I'd appreciate any insights! Thank you.
> View attachment 41609
> View attachment 41610


John it looks to me like a texture roller rolled from different directions then knocked down. Which roller. Anybody’s guess. I’ve done some stuff very similar but always rolled the same direction. But I could be wrong. Either way a good match is gonna be tough. Good luck buddy.


----------



## john-m78 (Feb 26, 2021)

Mudrocker said:


> John it looks to me like a texture roller rolled from different directions then knocked down. Which roller. Anybody’s guess. I’ve done some stuff very similar but always rolled the same direction. But I could be wrong. Either way a good match is gonna be tough. Good luck buddy.


Thanks so much! I will look into possible matches on rollers. Still trying to do samples and seeing if i can reproduce it through spray. The changing directions is really the thing that's getting me though. Some parts of the walls it really fans out in different directions. Looks very nice actually, just need to figure out how it was done. But again, thanks so much for the input, I think you may be correct!


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

john-m78 said:


> Thanks so much! I will look into possible matches on rollers. Still trying to do samples and seeing if i can reproduce it through spray. The changing directions is really the thing that's getting me though. Some parts of the walls it really fans out in different directions. Looks very nice actually, just need to figure out how it was done. But again, thanks so much for the input, I think you may be correct!


I found one called tree bark. Looks like that may be it. Type in your search bar( texture rollers and designs) then go to images.


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

john-m78 said:


> It's like a long-drawn knockdown. Maybe troweled randomly with 1/2" trowel, then knocked down? If you've done this look before, I'd appreciate any insights! Thank you.


That looks to be a so-called skip-trowel texture. I have matched it many times with mud and either a trowel or a drywall knife. You can add some sand, make sure to get the right kind, to make it match a plaster look. You scoop the mud onto a knife or trowel and just take it over the surface with just enough pressure that it skips along and leave that pattern. It is really easy to get the hang of, you just need to mess around with the mud mixture and such a bit.


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

john-m78 said:


> It's like a long-drawn knockdown. Maybe troweled randomly with 1/2" trowel, then knocked down? If you've done this look before, I'd appreciate any insights! Thank you.
> View attachment 41609
> View attachment 41610


We do a ton of houses with knockdown ceilings. Thin the mud bout like stipple mud and we use a Kodiak spray rig. Let mud sit for 45 minutes or so after spraying, then use a plastic knockdown knife and you should get it close. It’s hard to duplicate that type of pattern with a hopper, just isn’t strong enough.


----------



## john-m78 (Feb 26, 2021)

Kennedy Drywall LLC said:


> We do a ton of houses with knockdown ceilings. Thin the mud bout like stipple mud and we use a Kodiak spray rig. Let mud sit for 45 minutes or so after spraying, then use a plastic knockdown knife and you should get it close. It’s hard to duplicate that type of pattern with a hopper, just isn’t strong enough.


Thanks for the reply! I ended up matching it very well, almost exactly, by making a stamp out of plywood and random small circle and long thin pieces of ply micro-pinned onto the plywood backing. Screwed in a handle and used it like a stamp, then knocked down. Tried to but couldn't replicate with spray. Was much more sparse than typical KD texture


----------

